# Legendary Canadian band Rush has all albums on iTunes for $5.99!



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Rush, one of the world's most prolific bands and legendary Canadian icons, have made all of their albums *available on iTunes for $5.99* [iTunes Link] each for a limited time.








All of their albums are there, from _2112_, _Hemisphere_, _Snakes and Arrows_, including the extremely popular breakout album _Moving Pictures_ which *Rush* has been playing in its entirety on their current tour. 








In addition, two Neil Peart penned books have been added to the iBookstore, including his just released _Far and Away_.








Neil Peart performed one of his famous drum solos on the David Letterman show this past week:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EL0cII74YYs

You can also find *Rush on Ping*, Apple's music based social network site in the iTunes Store.


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, guess I should swing by FutureShop first though to make this an even better promo

But the real thanks goes to the link of the drum solo on Letterman, I heard that he was doing this and really wanted to watch but missed it, wow that was soo amazing!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Silly me, I thought you meant all of their albums were on sale for $5.99

I was thinking, Wow, What a great bargain...
Then when I hit the link, I realized it's each album is $5.99

Well, I think I'll have to pass on that,
Thanks for the link though.


----------

